# why will assassin snails die off after a while? no more snails?



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

I thought they would eat other food besides other snails, but eventually, they are gone from the tank.

The other snails grow back.

At the mean time, look for assassin snails in Aurora, Richmond hill, or North York/ Scarborough area?

Thanks folks....whose assassin snails last over 1.5 years?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*assassins*

I had great luck with assassins over 100s in a ten gallon..
i kept picking up mts from local freshwater people. ...if u feed the tank 
it should susstain them.i dont have a freshwater tank or id give u some.
pjs at Scarborough town center has them just call to confirm
also use to get my mts from there as well
cheers 
tom


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Mine are at least 2.5 yrs old.


----------



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

DaFishMan said:


> Mine are at least 2.5 yrs old.


Wow, that's nice.
I notice that mine die off as I see more snails in the tank.

Do you still have quite some assassin snails? Trade?


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

My snail pop is small maybe 3 or more but you'd be welcome to them as it's time for changes. I'll get a count on sunday when I'm home. I could use a.new plant pm me yet your list


----------



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have several anenthome helenas and never seen one dead. Over 2 years now and started with 4 and now have over 50. They do not die from lacking other snails, they also eat regular fish food, dead fishes/shrimps, another a. helena, etc. Is your water alcaline and hard enough? They might need some Ca and Mg


----------



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks folks for the reply.

Any trade is welcome.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I spoke to soon. I wasn't home when I posted. Just got home, counted them and realized a few shells looked ratty. Pulled them out for a better look. 6 empty shells 

Qiabble is a solid guy and even offered a few plants. Can someone set him up with a few snails or so ?


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Assassins helped me bring couple of my tanks from massive pond snail infestation in check within 3-4 weeks. I think i had about 8 of them and they have cleared hundreds of pond snails of various sizes.
Since tank has no more of these I found couple empty shells as well. Also they did managed to lay eggs and I have small assassins around I noticed some empty shells of the young ones as well.
So they either die or are eating each other.

I did supplement high protein food for them to eat but they never seem that interested in it so OP could be spot on.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm also having some issues keeping assassin snails alive in my 90 gallon.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=129594

Since my last post I have transferred 7 from my other tank and so far found two empty shells and two that are still alive.

In my 75 gallon, there are no pond snails (that I can see). The assassin snails go crazy over shrimp pellets.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Assassins are voracious hunters. In hindsight one will balance a tank over-run with other snails. Before my assassin numbers reached 6 I should have traded some off or given some away.

Snails need calcium so you're onto something with the shrimp pellets.
Assassins will usually die off without food snails.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

When you guys say shrimp pallets you mean pallets made out of shrimp or the food for shrimps that has calcium in it ? 

Want to try it out to give my guys a better chance. I have about 30 eggs in my planted 40gal sitting on wood for about a week so I'd imagine once they hatch they will all die as there is no snails for them to feed on


----------



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

alstare2000 said:


> When you guys say shrimp pallets you mean pallets made out of shrimp or the food for shrimps that has calcium in it ?
> 
> Want to try it out to give my guys a better chance. I have about 30 eggs in my planted 40gal sitting on wood for about a week so I'd imagine once they hatch they will all die as there is no snails for them to feed on


Hope the eggs can hatch, and the baby snails can survive as well.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just want to add to this post that I did witnessed in one of my tanks one adult assassin take other one out. It's the tank that most food gets scooped by always hungry fish.

I also found by trying different food that they really liked earthworm sticks I had most of them came out to eat with lights on.


----------

